
EmailForJustice.Today - jameswatling
https://emailforjustice.today/
======
jameswatling
Small tool to enable non tech savvy users to email some templates, or to build
their own mailto: links for sharing on social media.

Inspired by the current social movements, and enables ease of use for end
users

~~~
searchableguy
Don't get me wrong, I like the tool but if all you do is train people to copy
paste to show their support for whatever is trending at the moment, people
_will_ not stop being compliant with whatever wrong is happening in the world
on their own. That is a fundamental problem with a working democracy. I think
people should be responsible and motivated enough at least write an email
instead of using a template.

While having an email template is good for many (not all) use cases, I know
almost all will just use the template.

Thanks for the work though!

